# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  تشخیص زبان دیوایس

## e_q_sun

سلام دوستان
چجوری میتونم زبان دیوایس رو تشخیص بدم و اونو عوض کنم
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------

